
Ask HN: How do I get to $100 MRR? - MathCodeLove
Let&#x27;s say I&#x27;m a web developer, not by any means a senior developer or prodigy, but more than competenent enough to build a reasonable SaaS tool or service.<p>If you were me, how would you go about finding a project to work on, making that project, launching it, and generating revenue?<p>My primarily pain-point at the moment is finding vali ideas which I believe in enough to pursue. I try to look at problems and am constantly searching for opportunity, but I must just not have an eye for it as I struggle to concoct actionable ideas.
======
jppope
1\. Go find someone that has the authority to pay you money to build
something.

2\. if you think someone else might want that thing build that thing for
person 1 and get paid while building it.

3\. After you finish v1 for person 1, go find another person that would pay
you to use most of v1 with a little bit of tweaking for themselves

4\. Build v2 of the app for person 2. Get paid while building v2.

5\. You now have most of a product and have been paid to build it. Try to
generalize the product in a way that makes more people want to buy it. Build
that version (v3) and try to sell it to new people.

6\. Continue to develop the product (v3+) only building things that make you
more money.

~~~
MathCodeLove
> 1\. Go find someone that has the authority to pay you money to build
> something.

How do I do that? Freelancers sites are cesspools and I'm unsure where to
network outside of that.

~~~
jppope
Family, friends, former coworkers/ bosses, local business networking groups,
meetup groups (especially the non-tech ones), volunteering, sports clubs, IRC/
slack channels in your stack, hackernews, etc.

Chances are if there is person you can think of that's "successful" they would
happily talk to you about a project or point in the direction of one of their
friends that needs a hand.

Hell you could probably cold email some of the people from indie hackers if
all the rest wasn't working.

